# $500 Craigslist Car On Uber & Lyft



## UberComic (Apr 17, 2014)

The only way to fly for 90 cents a mile.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Pretty much.

Only thing I'd add is, if you're spending anything at all over the bare mimimum, check what yearS (plural!) a model's generation was available.

Example:

















See what I mean? The '04 looks like an antique, the '05 looks quite modern and respectable. The '04 will draw the unfavourable kind of attention... while the '05 isn't likely to get any kind of negative reaction whatsoever, and probably won't even be identified as a 12yo car at all.

And yes there often will be a price bump between generations, but NOT ALWAYS.

HOWEVER: on the flip side, if you do NOT care, specifically TRY to look for models that switched generations to get great deals on the older gen ones. And make SURE to include that in your lowball attempts at haggling aggressively...


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

$500 is the right price if you are going to buy a car for Uber.

Good Luck Mike!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

UberComic said:


> The only way to fly for 90 cents a mile.


Were the blood stains hard to get out ?

Did you get keys ?
Or start it under the hood ?


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

If you're gonna do uberx and lyft fun time to make money this is the way to do it. Don't spend over $2k. 
Drive it till it dies sell it for scrap and start over again. Or use it for a year and if it still runs good sell it for close to the same amount you paid. I bet this guy could get $2000 for this car now that's it is cleaned up


----------



## Sal29 (Jul 27, 2014)

The key to Uber X and Lyft is to run a $500 car into the ground, part it out for $2000, and then sell the remaining car for scrap metal. Keep repeating this process and you can actually make about $15 an hour pure profit doing Uber X and Lyft.


----------



## uberguyla (Jun 19, 2017)

UberDezNutz where do you even find a car under 2k most of the CarFax cars that qualify are like 5k


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

uberguyla said:


> UberDezNutz where do you even find a car under 2k most of the CarFax cars that qualify are like 5k


Eh what CarFax? You mean CarMAX???

That place is RIDICULOUSLY expensive


----------



## uberguyla (Jun 19, 2017)

Nah I was using the CarFax App yes CarMax is way too overpriced, when combined with that warranty you can basically just buy a lot of cars new. Any suggestions aside from Craigslist on where I can get a cheap Uber ride?


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

uberguyla said:


> Nah I was using the CarFax App yes CarMax is way too overpriced, when combined with that warranty you can basically just buy a lot of cars new. Any suggestions aside from Craigslist on where I can get a cheap Uber ride?


Craigslist, Pennysaver/other classified ads, For sale signs, GSA auction

In other words, generally NOT an established car dealership's lot.


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

uberguyla said:


> UberDezNutz where do you even find a car under 2k most of the CarFax cars that qualify are like 5k


Auto auctions and craigslist also join a local cars for sale group on Facebook. 
I don't know what carfax has to do with anything


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

uberguyla said:


> Nah I was using the CarFax App yes CarMax is way too overpriced, when combined with that warranty you can basically just buy a lot of cars new. Any suggestions aside from Craigslist on where I can get a cheap Uber ride?


Checked out that CarFax listing thing... both of my cars would've cost me at least +5000 each if I'd used that



UberDezNutz said:


> Auto auctions and craigslist also join a local cars for sale group on Facebook.
> 
> I don't know what carfax has to do with anything


It's yet another search-for-cars-at-dealerships search engine.

Their gimmick? Their listings all have CarFax papers and CLAIM to have never been damaged in any way (not that cheap bodyshops report anything to them if they were)


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

uberguyla said:


> Nah I was using the CarFax App yes CarMax is way too overpriced, when combined with that warranty you can basically just buy a lot of cars new. Any suggestions aside from Craigslist on where I can get a cheap Uber ride?


What's your beef with buying cars off Craigslist?


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

UberDezNutz said:


> What's your beef with buying cars off Craigslist?


He wants to pay +$4k for the "trust and confidence" of buying from an established car dealership

...as if used car dealers WEREN'T in fact America's go-to analogy when describing the vibe of shady and utterly untrustworthy characters


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

Adieu said:


> He wants to pay +$4k for the "trust and confidence" of buying from an established car dealership
> 
> ...as if used car dealers WEREN'T in fact America's go-to analogy when describing the vibe of shady and utterly untrustworthy characters


Car dealerships are huge scammers on cheaper or older cars. Buy a car mask the problems sell em as is at a large profit

If u want to buy a used car with confidence buy it from a car club group member they're usually taken care of better then their children and have records to match. You'll pay a premium but those are the best used cars out there


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

UberDezNutz said:


> Car dealerships are huge scammers on cheaper or older cars. Buy a car mask the problems sell em as is at a large profit
> 
> If u want to buy a used car with confidence buy it from a car club group member they're usually taken care of better then their children and have records to match. You'll pay a premium but those are the best used cars out there


Tire shine plastidip vacuum a little dab on some nail polish here and there toss in some $20 walmart floormats, wax the dang thing....VALUE DOUBLED


----------

